# Help - anyone recognise these makers marks? J F



## Derw15 (Nov 13, 2015)

Does anyone recognise these marks on my pocket watch? Can't seem to find other watches online with same marks. I've got no idea of the original origin of the watch or age and trying to find out a bit more about it. Took the watch to my local auction house today where they offer free valuation etc on Fridays and the auctioneer didn't recognise or know anything about it!

inside the back case are the initials J F and a 5 pointed star, all 3 inside a shield type shape. Then behind the face are 2 lines of text but it's so rubbed unfortunately I can't make out the letters but I can make out "7 7" which is sort of slightly over these two lines.

Ive added images of the watch on this link:
















Thanks in in advance for your information


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

welcome to the forum! look up "prof marks" on the web. is that a silver or a gold case? it looks like a watch with a history ---- sonthing before 1920. --- vinn


----------



## Derw15 (Nov 13, 2015)

Thank you vinn, I'll have a search to see if I come up with anything! It's a yellow coloured metal, can't see gold hallmarks anywhere yet, but haven't completely cleaned tarnish off yet. It may even be brass.


----------



## Pepperpot2 (May 14, 2017)

Hi, I know this was a long time ago but I have one very similar with the same marks.

Did you ever find out what they meant please?


----------

